# Hệ thống Điện > THC - điều khiển cao độ đầu cắt tự động >  Thc nào dùng ok.

## thuyên1982

em mở hàng mục này cái.
tình hình là em tính nâng cấp em plassma cùi của em , muốn hỏi các bác mình dùng bộ THC nào ổn định dễ lắp đặt, vận hành và thay thế nhất với những mem gà về điện như em. em thấy thằng này đơn giản dể lắp ráp có bác nào dùng rồi cho em ý kiến với nhé, hay có lạoi nào dễ sủ dụng khác các bác tư vấn gúp em. cảm ơn các bác nhé.

----------


## solero

Em cũng đang quan tâm món này. Bác cho hỏi bộ này nhiêu xiền vậy ạ?

----------


## thuyên1982

thấy nó ghi 220 usd
bác solelo ở đâu vậy

----------


## solero

220$ so với giá trong nước thì cũng ngang ngang. Nhưng không biết sự ổn định thế nào chứ đồ trong nước dân ta kêu ghê quá. Em thì chưa có máy đang lên chương trình thôi ạ.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## ahdvip

Proma em cũng có xài sơ qua chứ không xài nhiều, về ổn định thì thấy ok tuy nhiên cảm giác nó vẫn còn delay hơi nhiều. Cũng chắc do em chưa setup lại các thông số nào đó của nó để tối ưu.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

> Proma em cũng có xài sơ qua chứ không xài nhiều, về ổn định thì thấy ok tuy nhiên cảm giác nó vẫn còn delay hơi nhiều. Cũng chắc do em chưa setup lại các thông số nào đó của nó để tối ưu.


bác có tài liệu của nó không cho em với. 
mà có dễ sử dụng không bác vip??

----------


## ahdvip

> bác có tài liệu của nó không cho em với. 
> mà có dễ sử dụng không bác vip??


Tài liệu đây anh, sử dụng nó thì đơn giản lắm anh à, anh cứ coi qua tài liệu là biết à.
http://cncdrive.com/downloads/CompactTHC_manual.pdf

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Bộ Điều Khiển

Bộ điều khiển độ cao đầu cắt Plasma tự động độc lập cho chất lượng và độ ổn định cao. Hàng do robot3t sản xuất, chất lượng tốt và giá cũng phải chăng, mua bên nước ngoài tiền ship về cao mà bảo hành khó. Mọi người cứ thử vào website robot3t tham khảo nha. Liên hệ trực tiếp thì gọi qua sdt 0974908615

----------

